# For fans of Star Wars



## Reformingstudent (May 13, 2008)

[video=youtube;1Es5HV529xI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Es5HV529xI[/video]

This is old but it's still funny


----------



## danmpem (May 13, 2008)

Heck yesness factor!


Sorry, not a real word.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 13, 2008)

I love Weird Al.


----------

